# -



## jw (Oct 8, 2012)

View attachment 3143


----------



## he beholds (Oct 8, 2012)

Is that proving that none are good?


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 8, 2012)

The best pickup line I ever used, was down the side of my '74 Chevy C10


----------



## he beholds (Oct 8, 2012)

Joshua said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > Is that proving that none are good?
> ...



Your best line is not showing. I just see a blank.


----------



## he beholds (Oct 8, 2012)

Hahaha! NOW I see it. Ha! Sorry : )


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 8, 2012)

HAHAHA took me a few seconds....


----------



## Zach (Oct 8, 2012)

The first time I looked at this thread I couldn't view the photo. Now that I can see it it's pretty funny!


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 8, 2012)

*Best Pick Up Line Ever*

You mutht haf thaid lat with thongue in sheack. But I get it anyway.

When I first asked my wife out on our first date, I gave her my phone number and told her that I would like to get to know her over coffee sometime. Then I was so nervous that I said, "The ball's in your court." I left the room with my tail between my legs. But it worked. She later told me that I seemed so unthreatening and genuine that she decided to call me. Sometimes women just want a real guy.


----------



## Edward (Oct 8, 2012)

Chrysler trucks waiting to get into a junk yard?


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 8, 2012)

My girl loves my cheesy lines. Good thing too, because I'm full of 'em.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 9, 2012)

There are some great pick up lines... how do you think I managed to snag my wife?


----------



## crimsonleaf (Oct 9, 2012)

Edward said:


> Chrysler trucks waiting to get into a junk yard?


 You mean a line of pick ups (geddit?)


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 9, 2012)

*Best Pick Up Line Ever*

I still use pick up lines in my wife. She says, "Are you trying to earn brownie points?" I say, "Wifey, who needs brownie points when I got you!"


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 9, 2012)

Rebekah (my sweetheart) almost stepped on a rattlesnake and so I gave her a simple but rugged line: "Here, let me kill that for you." Look at her eyes and tell me whether or not she liked it. 

View attachment 3144


----------



## Christopher88 (Oct 9, 2012)

My soon to be wife, loves my "sweet talk". Its no line when you say it from the heart.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 9, 2012)

Personally, I prefer the 1950 Chevys ....


----------



## Andres (Oct 9, 2012)

The best pick up lines are "I did the dishes sweetie" "go back to sleep, I'll get up with the baby" and "honey, I paid the bills".


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 9, 2012)

Andres said:


> The best pick up lines are "I did the dishes sweetie" "go back to sleep, I'll get up with the baby" and "honey, I paid the bills".



Brother, you've nailed it; lines that are for the pleasure and benefit of the other are the best pick-up lines. However, you forgot "Hey baby, why don't you massage my feet like you love doing so much?"


----------



## The Apologetic Thomas (Oct 30, 2012)

"Is you're name grace, because you're irresistible."
That's the only one I know.


----------



## JohnGill (Oct 30, 2012)

Society for the Ending of Puns has your information.


----------



## Somerset (Oct 31, 2012)

AThornquist said:


> Rebekah (my sweetheart) almost stepped on a rattlesnake and so I gave her a simple but rugged line: "Here, let me kill that for you." Look at her eyes and tell me whether or not she liked it.
> 
> View attachment 3144


As good a definition of "rugged individualism" as I have come across.

There was a competition for the worse line over here some years ago. The winner was used in a Barnsley (mining town in Yorkshire - a county famed for bluntness) dance hall "You don't sweat much for a big lass do you"


----------



## Bible Belt Presbyterian (Oct 31, 2012)

The one I heard was as you are giving a girl a tulip you say, "..the Total depraved person has become Unconditionally drawn to you, Limiting himself to your Irresistible beauty that is Persevering beyond all others."

Have yet to try that one though.


----------



## Somerset (Oct 31, 2012)

> This thread was not _really_ about "romantic" pickup lines, but clever puns. You poor peasants.



That's me put back in my box!


----------

